# Long Island Orchid Festival 2018



## LIOS (Mar 31, 2014)

*Long Island Orchid Festival 2018
*June 1 - 3, 2018
Planting Fields Arboretum State Historic Park
9 AM to 5 PM

The *Long Island Orchid Society* will be holding its Fifth Annual *Long Island Orchid Festival* on June 1 - 3, 2018 at Planting Fields Arboretum State Historic Park. 
The festival will host numerous orchids and vendors from around the world and include lectures from advanced orchid growers.
Admission to the Long Island Orchid Festival is *FREE*, 
_Planting Fields Arboretum Parking $8 per car, 
FREE for LIOS members (and AOS members 
with a membership card) during the Festival
_









*Participating Vendors
*Dragon Agro
Ecuagenera (Deadline for preorders May 14)
J & L Orchids
Kelley’s Korner Orchid Supplies
Marlow Orchids
Orchidphile
Orquideas Katia
Piping Rock Orchids
RMP Orchids
White Plains Orchids

*Artist and LIOS Member Nancy Wernersbach
*








Landscape Orchid Seascape Floral Giclee Fine Artwork Oil Watercolor Artist Paintings
Artist & LIOS Member Nancy Wernersbach will give an orchid painting demo from 12 to 2 pm on Sunday June 3 and the finished painting will be raffled. 
You could be the winner of an original piece of orchid art!

*Event Lecture times and dates*
Saturday, June 2, 11 AM
Speaker: Peter Stegemann, LIOS President
Topic: Basic Orchid Culture

Sunday, June 3, 11 AM
Speaker: Dave Taft, LIOS Board Member
Topic: Growing Orchids on a Windowsill

Sunday, June 3, 2 PM
Speaker: Rich Heeseler, LIOS Treasurer
Topic: Successful Orchid Growing in the Home

Show us your Orchids!
Hands on orchid repotting basics will take place on Saturday and Sunday from 12-2 PM at the Long Island Orchid Society table. 
Bring in your orchid in need of repotting for some friendly advice.


*Planting Fields Arboretum State Historic Park* is Long Island’s premier public arboretum and historic site located in Oyster Bay, New York. A former Gold Coast estate, the arboretum is comprised of 409 acres of greenhouses, rolling lawns, formal gardens, woodland paths, and outstanding plant collections. The original historic estate buildings remain including the 65 room Tudor Revival mansion, Coe Hall, which is open for tours spring through fall. The grounds, landscaped by the Olmsted Brothers of Brookline, Massachusetts, are spectacularly beautiful year round.

*We hope to see you there!
*


----------

